# 2nd FMA Festival DVD set for Sale in US



## Dan Anderson (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All,

I am happy to announce that I am carrying the 2nd FMA Festival in Dortmund, Germany in my Online Store for those of you who want to buy it in the US.  

If you go to http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/dieter_dvd1.html you will find out all the details.  I have viewed the DVDs and find them to be a good addition to your FMA library.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm also working on getting Bram's Bolo DVD for sale on my site as well.  I'll let you know when that happens.  It should be in a couple of days.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## sungkit (Jul 14, 2004)

Great dvds! I recently watched the dvd from datu Dieter's 2nd FMA Festival in Germanyand it was great. Some great demos. As Guro Roland Dantes said, it was a fantastic event!


----------

